# Ironclaw TTRPG. (Not sure this is the right place. )



## JinxGlider (Apr 11, 2021)

Not sure this is the best forum for this but it seems to fit better here than elsewhere. I was considering picking up the Furry filled TTRPG Ironclaw , as well as its supplements. Even the modern supernatural version. Is it worth it? Also if I started a discord server for Text based RP with a dice roller would anyone want to play in it?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 12, 2021)

Do tell, what is an ironclaw, or a TTRPG? Pardon me there, but I know not of those, but I'd like to find out if you don't mind!


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 12, 2021)

*grins* Well a TTRPG is a tabletop role playing game like Dungeons and Dragons. A company made one that is all Furry that I wanted to play. I thought maybe other floofs would be interested.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 12, 2021)

Perhaps, would need to read up on it


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 12, 2021)

i looked it up and it doesn't looked that bad but question is it hard to learn it


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 12, 2021)

I have no idea , but if we do like a text based play by post on discord , more of an attempt at collaborative story telling maybe we can keep it lite. I haven't bought it yet this is more of an interest check.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2021)

Play-by-post, ooh that's one I haven't done in a while.

Funny thing is I didn't even KNOW there was more than one book for Ironclaw.  I'm only familiar with the Omnibus edition of the book.  If I actually join up with this I'm going to have to know if you're going core Ironclaw setting or if you've got a custom job in mind - as there's quite a bit of potential lore to unpack here in order for me to get a character just right.

(FYI, for default setting, a quick skim of the book I have hints that all the playables appear to be mammals.  No hyenas either.  So it does mess with my common choices as of late.)


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 12, 2021)

I think some of the sourcebooks add additional races. I know they added an Africa-like continent so it could be in there. I think that we could make it work. Like I said I have all the books sitting in my RPG now cart... so hopefully with this interest check we could have a bit of fun as a group. I was thinking of doing either the Fantasy or incorporating the modern urban supernatural spin and going with that. Though Science Fantasy could be a fun little mashup. Nothing is set in stone so if you are truly interested as long as I get a handful of people I think it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 12, 2021)

yea am down to join


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2021)

Yep, looks like "Book of Horn & Ivory" and "Book of Jade" add new races.  Going to have to give those a look later this week.

Then again I MAY only need the base book for what I'm considering.

Other thing is I'm not used to the rules of play-by-post and I only have certain timeframes during the day when I can act upon that stuff.  THAT, more than anything, may be the thing that causes me problems here.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 14, 2021)

So I bit the bullet and purchased the books , they are print on demand so they will be here in 3-4 weeks. I figure that will get us a little longer for interested people. I'll start putting together a server and such in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 14, 2021)

lets hope there are people who are interested


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm going to be acquiring the digital versions of the books through DriveThruRPG fairly soon.  It'll give me a chance to play around with character creation.

Glimpsing at it, this system reminds me a little bit of the Savage Worlds system, so it might not be that hard for me to make a character.

If OP's okay with it, I can do a couple character creation examples here in the coming days.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 17, 2021)

It will be a bit for my books to get here I created a roll20 game they have a sheet you can fill out I do love savage worlds I know nothing of the Iron claw rules yet.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 17, 2021)

nice


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 18, 2021)

wanted to ask how many people are gonna join?


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 18, 2021)

Honestly as many that want in. I think it would be fun to have various storylines all running , like a living world game.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 18, 2021)

you mean a sandbox game also sfw or nsfw


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 18, 2021)

Living world is for D&ds moderated games at conventions. Though yeah sandbox. Works just as well. Well I'm older and I'm okay with NSFW stuff but it should help push the story forward for this I think.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 18, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> Living world is for D&ds moderated games at conventions. Though yeah sandbox. Works just as well. Well I'm older and I'm okay with NSFW stuff but it should help push the story forward for this I think.


damn now am conflicted at one hand i want to make a badass male character but on the other hand i want to make a female character for the nsfw


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2021)

Alright, I have the digital books.  I'm torn between a few ideas and will need to do some research.  I've got it down to about half a dozen species: pangolin, boar, raccoon, rat, horse, or hyena.

That's also going to be the pool I pull from when I do character creation examples later this week - and if I pick a species or career from one of those, they will NOT be my final pick for the RP.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2021)

Alright, I might as well do an example of how character creation works in Ironclaw.

Fantasy settings presumed, base book only.

"d#" stands for dice notation.  d6 is your standard six-sided die, d4 is the caltrop-like 4-sided die, etc.

Some of this will require the book to make sense.  I have limited space to explain (I actually RAN OUT of characters for this!), though I can try answering any questions asked of me.

*The Traits*

You've got six traits: Body, Speed, Mind, Will, Species, and Career.  "Body" relates to muscle, "Speed" relates to agility, "Mind" is basically intelligence", "Will" is generally willpower, "Species" is for anything related to what your species can do, and "Career" relates to the skills in your character's career (which we choose later).

You have six dice to work with for this step.  One of them is a d4, two of them are d8s, and the other three are d6s.  Higher dice are good.

For this example, I'm after a bit more of a bardic/negotiation type boar.  So I will be dropping the d4 in Species, and the two d8s in Mind and Will.  That leaves d6s for Body, Speed, and Career.

*Species*

Every species comes with several details: Habitat, Diet, Cycle, Senses, Weapons, Species Proficiencies (not the book's term), and Species Gifts.

"Habitat" refers to wilderness areas where the species will most likely gain bonuses.  "Diet" is self-explanatory.  "Cycle" is mostly innocuous except for certain Gifts.  "Senses" is most important for the Observation skill - they're the senses for which you can add your Species die.  "Weapons" refers to their natural weapons.  "Species Proficiencies" are three skills where you can claim the Species die as a bonus die on the roll, every time.  "Species Gifts" are three Gifts which characters of that species always have.

For this example, let's go with a boar.  Boars have the Forest habitat (so they'd gain bonuses in forests, I think is mostly Game Master's call), an Omnivore diet, and their Cycle Is "twilight", meaning they operate best at dawn and dusk.  For "Senses", they have smell.  For "Weapons" they have hooves and tusks.  A boar's "Species Proficiencies" are the Digging, Endurance, and Tactics skills.  "Species Gifts" are Charging Strike, Increased Trait: Body, and Vengeful Fighter.

We'll revisit skills and Gifts later.

*Career*

Every character has at least one Career to start.  The Career has a Name, Description, Career Proficiencies (again not the book's term, they're three skills for which you get to use your Career die), Career Gifts, and Trappings (suggested starting gear).

For this example, I decided to go with "Vagabond", basically a wanderer out to see the world.  Their Career Proficiencies are Endurance, Gossip, and Observation, and their Career Gifts are Carousing, Cosmopolitan, and Streetwise.

The suggested Trappings are a Mace, cloth armor, and a large sack.  I won't be worrying about this for reasons we'll get to later.

*Personality*

Make up a personality.  This is the main defining trait of the character.

I'll make it easy for this example, pull from the "four humors" logic and refer to the character as having a "sanguine" personality.

*Local Knowledge*

Our Game Master will tell us where we start off, that's what this is.

*Skill Marks*

Okay, so in addition to the Career die and Species die, you can put Marks in a skill to represent outside training.  There's 26 skills in the game, don't have space to list them.

You have 13 Marks and unless a later Gift says so, you can't put more than 3 Marks in one skill during character creation.

Career and Species dice don't affect this, ignore them for now.

For this example, I'm mostly going social but I do want a bit of backup physical ability.  3 Marks each in Presence and Gossip, 2 Marks each in Brawling and Negotiation, and 1 Mark each in Endurance, Inquiry, and Dodge.

*Gifts*

This is the specialist stuff.  There is a HUGE list of Gifts available.  Some are basic Gifts that anyone can take, but a lot of Gifts have prerequisites.  Sometimes the prerequisite is another Gift, sometimes it's a minimum Trait.  Some of them require working with the Game Master.

You'll already have some Gifts from the Species and Career choice, but you get to pick 3 Gifts on top of that.

For this example, I'll note the following Gifts from Species and Career:
-_Charging Strike:_ Ah yes, a boar speciality - target an enemy a certain distance away, roll the Sprint die (your Speed die basically) and move that far towards the opponent, and make a Brawling or Melee attack if you reach them. See, in Ironclaw combat situations, you get two actions a round, and attacking and dashing are usually separate actions. With Charging Strike, you potentially get both in one action.
-_Increased Trait: Body:_ So it turns out every boar has extra strength, represented by an increase in the die size of the Body trait. So that d6 I put into Body earlier? Now goes to a d8. Can't go above d12 with this.
-_Vengeful Fighter:_ Another boar specialty - they fight better but riskier when wounded. If you're Hurt, Injured, or Sick, you gain a bonus d12 on any Counter-Attack. I don't have room to go into every combat action here, but suffice to say that a Counter is you responding to an attack with an attack of your own.
-_Carousing:_ Vagabonds are a bit of a social drinker type. Extra d12 when it comes to drinking-related stuff - gossiping and negotiating in drinking situations, etc.
-_Cosmopolitan:_ Vagabonds generally aren't worried about culture. If they have a skill or Gift that relies on culture (for me, this would be the Gossip, Inquiry, and Negotiation skills), there are no penalties using them with a different culture.
-_Streetwise:_ Vagabonds get in with the criminal element a bit. Extra d12 for social skills related to that type of underworld.

On top of this, I'm choosing the following Gifts:
-_Performance:_ How could a bard-type go without this? Extra d12 for one type of performance. I actually won't decide that here, though for a fantasy world I'd probably make singing the preferred type for this character.
-_Brawling Fighter:_ Remember that bit about Counter-Attacks earlier? You usually need a melee weapon for that sort of thing. Not with Brawling Fighter - you can actually use Body & Brawling dice to parry attacks, which means you can also Counter using Brawling.
-_Resolve:_ So normally when you take damage in combat, you roll what are called Soak dice. Soak Dice are generally your Body dice (a d8 in my case) and whatever dice you get from your armor (such as a d4 for the Vagabond's cloth armor). Every roll above 4 negates one point of damage. With Resolve, your Will dice (another d8 in my case) are also included as Soak dice. Negating damage is crucial when possible, because it only takes 4 points of damage to take someone out of the fight and any more than that is lethal.

*Determining Skill Dice*

Now we get to tally all of the above up - the Marks, the Gifts - and determine some skill rolls.

Skill Dice rely on Marks and any Gifts that improved the Marks.  There are five die types - d4, d6, d8, d10, and d12.  1 Mark gets you a d4.  A second Mark improves that to a d6, and so on until you get to d12.  If you have any extra Marks after that, you get new dice - so 6 Marks means you'd roll a d12 AND a d4.

Going from earlier, we would thus have the following for my boar:
-d8 for both Presence and Gossip
-d6 for both Brawling and Negotiation
-d4 for Endurance, Inquiry, and Dodge

Species dice and Career dice do NOT affect this!  They are separate dice.  Using Endurance as an example, I have that as a Species skill so I get my d4 from Species there.  I have it as a Career skill so I get the d6 from Career.  AND I have 1 Mark so I get a d4 in that.  So if I have to roll Endurance, I get to roll a d6 AND 2 d4s.

Separate dice are actually pretty nifty as if you roll 1s on all the dice you're using, you don't just fail, you outright Botch.  And that's exceptionally bad.  More dice reduces the botch chance.

*Name, Motto, and Starting Goal*

This is all roleplaying-related.

I'm going to refer to the character as "Blakey" for the rest of this example, but I won't be worrying about deciding Motto or Starting Goal for this example.

*Equipment*

You don't automatically get the Trappings from your Career.  There are Trappings gifts that let you start with certain gear packages (and let you replace them once a session), as well as the Wealth Gift that will let you start with some Expensive items, but you generally start with up to 8 stone of Cheap and Average equipment.  You also start with money: an amount of coin (for the base setting, the currency is denarii) equal to the size of your Career die.

In my example, I start with 6 denarii.  I won't be deciding other gear here, other than the fact that the Cheap/Average requirement means leather armor (tanned hides, really - it's a d6 as opposed to the d4 of cloth armor) is usually as much as you're getting at character creation.

*Battle Array*

Now it's calculation time.

Initiative dice in this system are Speed + Mind.  So in my case, a d6 of Speed AND a d8 of Mind.

Stride is generally 1 unless a Gift says otherwise.

Dash is half the maximum on your Speed die, whereas Sprint IS your Speed die.  Run is the maximum of Body + Speed + Dash (so 8 for Body, 6 for Speed, 3 for Dash means a total of 17 Run for me).

I've covered most of the rest in earlier discussions.


.....whew.  Over an hour for my first try, relying solely on one PDF.  I think I can pull it off faster with a bit more practice.  I guess Blakey winds up more of a pub-crawler than a proper bard, but that's an admirable first effort.


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 20, 2021)

I love that you did this. I am still waiting on my books but have been reading the PDF.  This is really nicely done. We may have to homebrew some but that's okay. We may decide some rules are too cumbersome for text based play or find ways to implement things differently. Though I'm happy roll20 has the game system available in their list as well. This is a great explanation 100% approve of it.


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 20, 2021)

gonna go as a female lion


----------



## sora21345 (Apr 20, 2021)

AndyG8100 said:


> I love that you did this. I am still waiting on my books but have been reading the PDF.  This is really nicely done. We may have to homebrew some but that's okay. We may decide some rules are too cumbersome for text based play or find ways to implement things differently. Though I'm happy roll20 has the game system available in their list as well. This is a great explanation 100% approve of it.


so what setting are we playing on?


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 20, 2021)

I was thinking we should have a big group discord chat maybe do some collaborative world building


----------



## JinxGlider (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh Gang, As far as setting goes I thought we could do a worldbuilding day at some point as a group. I also have the Outstanding Science sourcebook so if we wanted a more science-fantasy setting we could do that too.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2021)

Moving this up as the host's books apparently just arrived.

We're still working on a few particulars with the game and setting and will keep people posted.


----------



## JinxGlider (May 2, 2021)

We are still looking for players also so feel free to join, or if you want to try your hand at hosting , there is room for that as well. I want it to be very collaborative as far as world/story building go. Of course with the randomness of dice.


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

Ironclad is rad, although it ends up being a bit unbalanced class wise. 
The books are hard to flip through for checking rules since there are full on graphic novels describing lore inserted in random spots.
But overall I recommend giving it a shot if you've got a group. Just make sure to implement bookmarks.


----------



## JinxGlider (May 12, 2021)

Hey Magnus, and Yes I plan on trying to get things rolling the first of next month. I'm also planning on rule of cool. Since it will be play by post the game will be slow so getting bogged down with the minutia might be problematic.


----------



## JinxGlider (May 16, 2021)

We are still looking for a couple more players. This is like D&D but with Furries. So please come bring your OC and lets tell a story together!


----------



## Lycaon1765 (May 26, 2021)

I've never played and I'm looking for a game to join so I can learn. xP


----------



## JinxGlider (May 26, 2021)

I don't think any of us have played and being played post with the occasional run adventure mixed in we will likely be rules lite


----------



## JinxGlider (May 31, 2021)

We are still looking for a few more players. Due to the flexible nature of the game there will be times some can play and others can't so honestly the more the merrier. Think of a living/persistent world sort of game with a couple overarching plots. I would even take an additional DM I could work closely with to build stories with hopefully broaden the amount of available play times.


----------



## Razero (May 31, 2021)

If I don't come off as too sketchy I'd like to join. I literally made an account here because I found your post. =s

I have finally decided that I should actively try and combine my love for D&D and picking furry races. I frankly haven't taken the opportunity to properly join into the furry community...I've mostly been a lurker here and there. But I do love TTRPGs and even though I only just learned of this system today, I'm certain my role playing experience can carry me through, if you'll have me =D


----------

